# Bansai Tree



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

I was trying to find out the same thing think they would look cool in my ten gallon tanks.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

I bought two from him. He said he brought them back from Thailand. I don't think they're available in this country or online which is probably why they're so expensive. He said they're handmade from driftwood and bonsai trees. 
Some of the contestants in the international aquascaping contests use them. I'll post photos of them once I get moss in their branches.


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

You can find "bonsai trees" just about anywhere, even some grocery/outlet stores. It isn't really a type of plant...it is the practice/art of how you keep it. You could literally go into your back yard and take a cutting or sapling (not all species are suited necessarily) and grow it in a small container and meticulously trim and shape it and call it a bonsai.

The expensive ones are likely special species or types and may already be many years old with a lot of work put into keeping and maintaining it.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

TekWarren said:


> You can find "bonsai trees" just about anywhere, even some grocery/outlet stores. It isn't really a type of plant...it is the practice/art of how you keep it. You could literally go into your back yard and take a cutting or sapling (not all species are suited necessarily) and grow it in a small container and meticulously trim and shape it and call it a bonsai.
> 
> The expensive ones are likely special species or types and may already be many years old with a lot of work put into keeping and maintaining it.


I believe we're talking about the driftwood type of bonsai trees used for aquascaping using aquatic moss to mimic terrestrial trees.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Here is another thread looking for the same thing.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=590569


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Acro said:


> Here is another thread looking for the same thing.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=590569


Thanks for the link.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's the two trees I bought. The larger one on the left I've got partially done in Vesicularia ferriei (weeping moss) and the smaller on the right I just finished placing Fissidens fontanus on a couple of hours ago.


----------



## revspeed (Jul 7, 2013)

you will not find that type of trees over here in the US unless you import it over from Asia. They are all handmade from different type of wood to get it looking like a mini tree. They are quite expensive already in Asia plus you have to ship it over from over seas so thats why the price are what they are.





Cwy0608 said:


> Where can i get a Bonsai tree, similar to the one a guy was selling in the for sale section. But his is expensive. What do i search for when trying to get it.
> 
> I do not really want one made up of a bunch of twigs.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

WOW,,,, I need one


----------



## revspeed (Jul 7, 2013)

I will be getting in a few more on April 1


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's what I've got so far. The scape in my tank is new as well, as I just did a complete tank tear down a couple of week ago so it's a work in progress.


----------



## revspeed (Jul 7, 2013)

Looking pretty good Davrx....


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

revspeed said:


> Looking pretty good Davrx....


Thanks Tony


----------



## revspeed (Jul 7, 2013)

Heres my tree.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

davrx said:


> Here's what I've got so far. The scape in my tank is new as well, as I just did a complete tank tear down a couple of week ago so it's a work in progress.


Cool looking tank, when they grow in they are going to be really neat. I think that the rocks may be too large, they take away from the trees and mess with the scale of things. The roots make a nice cave for your apisto I see. I'd say we have similar taste in plants. Correct me if I'm wrong but I see: 
-Crinum Calimistratum
-Vesuvius (Echinodorus angustifolia)
-Aponogeton Ulvaceus? 

I have the same plants in my new apisto setup. My Crinum is not adapting all that well. The bulb of my plant is so large it was sticking out of the substrate too far. I added more aqua soil over the bulb today hopefully that helps. It keeps giving off big bubbles that smell terrible. How does it grow for you, initially?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I would suggest really working on growing the moss VERY well.

then once it attaches after 3-4 weeks, then keep them very well trimmed to the bone, the moss will grow back easily.

You will end up with a lot of moss everywhere, so siphon it up after the trim and do a water change.

Like an overgrown bonsai, the trees will look poor if you do not do this.
I would keep the layout simple and focus more on the tree. 

They are actually VERY cheap versus the cost of a bonsai tree, say an easy one like a live Chinese elm etc, you'd be looking at 500-2000$ for similar or a maple etc.

So it's a great deal.


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Fiftymeatballs said:


> Cool looking tank, when they grow in they are going to be really neat. I think that the rocks may be too large, they take away from the trees and mess with the scale of things. The roots make a nice cave for your apisto I see. I'd say we have similar taste in plants. Correct me if I'm wrong but I see:
> -Crinum Calimistratum
> -Vesuvius (Echinodorus angustifolia)
> -Aponogeton Ulvaceus?
> ...


Thanks, yes the first two plants you are correct but the last is Aponogeton madagascariensis. I hope the Crinum makes it. When I did my tank tear down I discovered the Aponogeton had split into two bulbs and the Crinum had split into three plants. I sold the duplicate plants locally as they were large and shipping would have been an issue possibly. I've got some browning of the tips of the Crinum's leaves but I'm now starting to get some new growth so I think it's just transplant shock.
I have MTS capped with Activ-Flora which is several inches deep to accommodate these larger plants.


----------



## revspeed (Jul 7, 2013)

Pictures of the trees are up http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=5669626&posted=1#post5669626


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Updates to Tree*

Here's my latest on the larger tree with some Vesicularia ferriei (true weeping moss) trained to its branches. The new scape is still a work in progress. I'm still adding new fish and plants. My German Blue Rams mated and laid eggs! I was wondering why the male ram was nipping at my arm constantly while I was removing some hair algae. I've got some Amanos on the way and hopefully some Flag Fish soon to eat this up before it gets too out of hand.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

heres an update on mine


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

lamiskool said:


> heres an update on mine


Did you use fissidens?


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's a 'tree' I made out of 3 diff pieces of small driftwood. I superglued the branches together, then glued the moss to it. Its grown in a lot since this picture. I thought I had newer pictures on my phone, but apparently not....


----------



## revspeed (Jul 7, 2013)

Man both of you guys trees are filling in great. Had my co2 going for 4 days now and still no growth on mine. Not sure if im not putting enough co2 or my lighting is not strong enough.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

lamiskool said:


> heres an update on mine



Looks great! My tree came today can't wait to plant it. I was thinking of using fissiden since I have an abundance of it.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

revspeed said:


> Man both of you guys trees are filling in great. Had my co2 going for 4 days now and still no growth on mine. Not sure if im not putting enough co2 or my lighting is not strong enough.


What's your bps? It's takes a bit to build usually at around a week or so you'll,notice.

-Chris


----------



## Matthew003 (Jan 15, 2014)

I just received my tree's from revspeed 😀. Just need to pick which moss to use for them.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

-Chris


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

thelub said:


> Here's a 'tree' I made out of 3 diff pieces of small driftwood. I superglued the branches together, then glued the moss to it. Its grown in a lot since this picture. I thought I had newer pictures on my phone, but apparently not....


Awesome! I,been messing around with carving some branches to see what I can come up with.

-Chris


----------



## revspeed (Jul 7, 2013)

ctaylor3737 said:


> What's your bps? It's takes a bit to build usually at around a week or so you'll,notice.
> 
> -Chris


is 2-3 bps alot? I have alot of bubble coming from my sand waterfall so i dont know if too much airstones is not good.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

ctaylor3737 said:


> Awesome! I,been messing around with carving some branches to see what I can come up with.
> 
> -Chris












Temporary home for the night,until,I,finish

-Chris


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

What are you guys using to attach the fissiden to the branches?


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I used super glue gel. Here's a picture I got tonight


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Fiftymeatballs said:


> What are you guys using to attach the fissiden to the branches?


That's what's so nice about these trees, the upper branches where you attach the moss are purposely small and dense so you just kind of wind the moss around them and it pretty much stays in place on its own.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

Fiftymeatballs said:


> What are you guys using to attach the fissiden to the branches?


I actually use hairnets just small pieces it Always works for me.

-Chris


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

davrx said:


> That's what's so nice about these trees, the upper branches where you attach the moss are purposely small and dense so you just kind of wind the moss around them and it pretty much stays in place on its own.


I had a feeling I could wrap it in the branches since they are so dense. I typically use thread to attach fissiden, am yet to try the glue method. I guess I'll have to mess around with it. I'm water logging the tree in a bucket at the moment.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

Fiftymeatballs said:


> I had a feeling I could wrap it in the branches since they are so dense. I typically use thread to attach fissiden, am yet to try the glue method. I guess I'll have to mess around with it. I'm water logging the tree in a bucket at the moment.


I boiled mine, surprisingly there was a lot of tannins that came out, changed the water twice an came out clear. Sank nice also

-Chris


----------



## revspeed (Jul 7, 2013)

Big trees coming soon...12 to 15 inchers...:drool:


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Is this photo of a store in Thailand?


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

ctaylor3737 said:


> I boiled mine, surprisingly there was a lot of tannins that came out, changed the water twice an came out clear. Sank nice also
> 
> -Chris


I was afraid to boil mine since i didn't know how the branches were attached. I've still got some tannins leaching out but not nearly as much as from Malaysian driftwood that I've used in the past and that was even after I had boiled it.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

davrx said:


> I was afraid to boil mine since i didn't know how the branches were attached. I've still got some tannins leaching out but not nearly as much as from Malaysian driftwood that I've used in the past and that was even after I had boiled it.


Yea,I was scared to but it was going in a shrimp,tank. Figured I would attach them if they came off. Still solid

-Chris


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

Fiftymeatballs said:


> I had a feeling I could wrap it in the branches since they are so dense. I typically use thread to attach fissiden, am yet to try the glue method. I guess I'll have to mess around with it. I'm water logging the tree in a bucket at the moment.


I have Fissidens fontanus in my smaller tree and pretty much 99% of it has stayed put without glue or hairnets.


----------



## revspeed (Jul 7, 2013)

davrx said:


> Is this photo of a store in Thailand?


yup...see alot of goodies.


----------



## revspeed (Jul 7, 2013)

my tree in a fluval edge.


----------



## oguz (Apr 29, 2014)

revspeed said:


> my tree in a fluval edge.


loved this a lot :wink:


----------



## austin.b (Feb 9, 2012)

Im not home right now, but once I am Ill post a pic of mine. I got it from a LFS in west covina,CA. As soon as I saw it I knew I had to snatch it up.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

I definitely need to get me one $$$


----------



## xriddler (Apr 9, 2012)

Are those only sold in Thailand and are they readily available in most of their fish stores?


----------

